# planning to go to a bottle show tomorrow , haven't been to one before



## RCO (Apr 18, 2015)

just not really sure what to expect , I've been to other shows before like antique shows and such but never been to a bottle only type show so not really sure what to expect or what prices / stuff be available or type of people there and how competitive an environment it be . there isn't really many bottles shows around here , think the one in Toronto might be only one in Ontario area at least that I've heard of . I find myself I tend to buy a lot of stuff at these types of events and sometimes make some good buys and others not as good . but I have a fairly good idea what types of bottles I'm looking for so .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been to only one, but I recommend bringing a camera and a lot of cash if you want to buy. The first tables I saw and went to were INCREDIBLY expensive-- as in, blown-out-of-my-socks expensive.It appeared, at first, that almost everything was that way; but I then found much cheaper items that better suited my interests (*Cough*Local*Cough*,) and I was able to talk some dealers down. I don't think you'll be disappointed, and you might get some good connections. From there I joined a local bottle club which a member of promises me, if he finds a spot, that he'd take me digging (first privy dig.)Enjoy!


----------



## RCO (Apr 18, 2015)

I already have a lot of bottles so don't feel a pressure that I have to buy something or first neat bottle I see there . i'll keep an eye out for any deals or local bottles from my area I don't have yet. but not really sure what to expect there or types of bottles available or price yet


----------



## Dcravosa (Apr 18, 2015)

The milk bottle shows that I go to (New York and New England) are pretty good, and the bottles are usually less expensive than Ebay.  Usually good folks to meet as well.


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2015)

went and had a good time there , lots to see , a lot of older bottles that you wouldn't see a lot of elsewhere , a lot of Toronto Ontario bottles not as many from the smaller towns and cities . still found a couple neat bottles I didn't have yet and some other neat items around as well such as old postcards . found a neat older purple soda water bottle and another older bottle from northern Ontario , didn't see a lot of 1920's art deco bottles or ones there I already had . but overall was worth the visit


----------



## TheBombersDream (Apr 19, 2015)

I was at that show today. Lots of really nice people to chat with. Managed to pick up a couple neat things. ( I'll do a post Tomo when I get photos) I was really surprised at home many people were there.


----------



## Arob (Apr 20, 2015)

Did you go to the 2015 Toronto Bottle Show ? What did you think of it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's John Goodyear with a A. FOSTER / WINE AND SPIRITS MRCHANT / KINGSTON that he'd purchased earlier that day from another dealer at the show. Did you see him there? Did you talk to these guys?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Toronto Bottle Show is the result of lots of hard work by the Four Seasons Bottle Collectors and the 2015 show was outstanding - we are all a little richer because of their passion and dedication and their generosity - they shared a wealth of information with the public. What did you think?


----------

